# What's your monthly Internet Data Usage?



## suraswami (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is where I am last month, Overage by 1% - 1.30 GB, Data Plan allowed is 250GB lol.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2014)

We don't have a data limit here where I live (Europe).
And I don't know where to check the usage either


----------



## Holythief (Aug 5, 2014)

My ISP doesn't keep records of previous months for whatever reason. Only the active month.

I have no usage cap.

But when I checked at the end of July, I had about 400GB downloaded. Cant remember how much was uploaded.


----------



## Trompochi (Aug 5, 2014)

There are no limits where I live, but my internet speed isnt fast at all (2mbit/512kbps ADSL) and has been slowing down to 0.48mbit down / 0.33mbit up during the nights, even longer slow downs during the weekends, this started on May 2014 and doesnt seems it will be fixed anytime soon >_<.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 5, 2014)

I never knew my data plan had limits until recently I logged in to see this.  Been with them for freaking 10 yrs (almost) now lol.

I should blame Netflix and online gaming lol.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 5, 2014)

No data limit. I'd imagine somewhere in the realm of 75-100 a month. I use anywhere from 10-15gb on my phone alone too.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2014)

Mines any thing from 100GB too 700GB


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 5, 2014)

My recent history:





My highest month that I noticed:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2014)

No cap here. It would suck if I did. I couldn't work from home anymore.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 5, 2014)

This is what the FAQs show on COX site.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2014)

I've used over 100GB in less than a month but gladly no data cap.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 5, 2014)

Comcast use to have a Data limit (well still do) but don't tell you about it. About three years ago they got caught throttling bandwidth when you hit 250gb. It was the excessive use policy 

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/common-questions-datapolicy

I use to hit 300Gb a month and they would send me e mails

Verizon does this also


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2014)

They removed that a long time ago, although they might do that on the lower connections but if you have the top tire they removed that limit some time ago and believe it will be back they just not decided what it's going to be.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2014)

More than 10 GB/month, less than 1.1 TB/month.  It is ADSL so they don't keep track as far as I know.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm at my moms but i can remotely check my router from any connection!  meraki!

this month has been a calm month tho... I nomally get around 600GB


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't have a cap, here is a short summary since last router reset
,


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2014)

100gb on a slow month, around 300gb on a busy month.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 6, 2014)

Top usage on mine (applications):


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 6, 2014)

my normal consumption really depends on how much video i stream and download XD
usually is between 750GB-1.5TB per month, luckily i dont have any data cap.

the most i did was 400GB in 3 days downloads and uploads combined


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't have a data cap thank god but I also dont have any kind of meter but I pull around 10-15gb a day no problem.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2014)

Dunno, a guess is a couple hundred jiggabytes/month. 100/100 connection.


----------



## XSI (Aug 6, 2014)

~2GB on a phone without wifi. 100-200GB/month download on PC. No data limit 100/100 mbit/s.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 6, 2014)

Last month with my 119/12Mbit Comcast, I used 134.4GB download and 32.2GB upload, right out of ifconfig on my gateway. That's pretty normal numbers for my network.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> I don't have a data cap thank god but I also dont have any kind of meter but I pull around 10-15gb a day no problem.


Brighthouse Networks?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Brighthouse Networks?



FiOS


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 6, 2014)

in my country we don't have limit on ADSL, Cable or Fibernet only on mobile connections.

i used over 3TB last month in bandwidth


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> FiOS


Damn they don't have FiOS up here in Crystal River. I mean Brighthouse has been great so far but I hear FiOS is better. Ill have to look into it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn they don't have FiOS up here in Crystal River. I mean Brighthouse has been great so far but I hear FiOS is better. Ill have to look into it.



I personally made the switch and I think its better obviously speed wise but connectivity though to be fair I think my old brighthouse box had issues.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 6, 2014)

Ours butts up against the 250 mark every month...primarily from Netflix/HULU+ streaming.  We have Cox as well, it wasn't until a couple of years ago that we started receiving e-mails when we went over the cap.  They usually tell you that...while we don't charge you for the overage, you might consider upgrading to a more appropriate level of service...

Whatever happened to Cox 'unlimited'??

In my opinion...this is nothing but a marketing ploy to get people to upgrade their accounts.  When they start charging for overages, I'm gone....

I've been a customer of Cox for almost 20 years, but with all of the increases in monthly rates...a disgruntled customer at best.  Used to be a darn good company with excellent service...now? I'd prefer not to comment, children might be reading this thread.

LC


----------



## suraswami (Aug 6, 2014)

Liquid Cool said:


> Ours butts up against the 250 mark every month...primarily from Netflix/HULU+ streaming.  We have Cox as well, it wasn't until a couple of years ago that we started receiving e-mails when we went over the cap.  They usually tell you that...while we don't charge you for the overage, you might consider upgrading to a more appropriate level of service...
> 
> Whatever happened to Cox 'unlimited'??
> 
> ...



Very true.  I think my monthly quota will be reset today.  Until last night my internet was crawling.  I didn't reset my modem or router.  This morning the speed seems to be back to normal.  Didn't run the tests so I don't go over the overage lol.  Whole family was banned from internet, no Netflix no youtube for last 2 days.  All of us were forced to watch dreaded cable TV!!!

I will know in my next bill if I got charged for overage.

Every company is greedy especially in Orange County, CA.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Aug 6, 2014)

*How much have you downloaded this month?*
Usage for August 20.57GB
Your download usage can take up to three days to update. Please be aware, until then, your usage will show as zero on individual days on the graphs below.
Your download allowance: Unlimited*






Not to shabby in 4 days..and i havent even been downloading..
if i was on 250gb data plan i would be royally F'd up


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Top usage on mine (applications):
> 
> View attachment 58248


what program do you use for that?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 6, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> what program do you use for that?


+1

Please post what program you use to get that metrics, will be useful to check if anything suspicious going on in my network.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 6, 2014)

it's built into my Cisco Meraki Z1 router.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 8, 2014)

After my original comment...I went ahead and took a closer look at my account.  When looking at the monthly chart, it was March when I spent a few weeks testing out all the new linux distros.  On the daily, I recently installed an OS on a pc and downloaded the updates and three steam games...you can tell exactly on what days....  Borderlands 2 was yesterday.  So...on a normal day around here, it looks like we're averaging around 7.5gb a day.

That's not too bad considering the internet is the only business we do with Cox in our household.  

I did forget to mention in the first comment...we have an Ooma as well.   Our monthly bill for everything is 39.99 for the internet(negotiated rate) + 15.98 for NetFlix and Hulu + 3.47(taxes...Ooma is free) for Ooma.  We don't miss cable television at all or actually the phone for that matter.  BIG FAN of the Ooma.  Runs perfect...and I've been using it for just under three years.

Looks like I'm pretty much on schedule this month.





Every month for the last 30+ months....I smile when I put a $130 in my own pocket instead of sending it to Cox Communications.

The enjoyment never ends...

Best,

LC


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 8, 2014)

my rokus they've saved me a ton as well


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 8, 2014)

remixedcat...

Agreed...Roku is how we stream our Netflix and Hulu.  Currently using the Roku 3...it was a nice jump from the original Roku1 we we're using.  It's pretty darn fast.

Although...if someone is wanting to try a Roku out...this is just too good to pass up at 29.99.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Index-_-VideoDevicesTVTuners-_-15328012-L016A

This Roku1 from Newegg is the updated version...we had the old square box version.  This one looks more like the Roku3(with the Roku 2 XS remote) too me, so I wonder if it's the same chip as the original or perhaps a better one?

Best,

LC


----------



## suraswami (Aug 8, 2014)

What is "Ooma"?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 8, 2014)

Liquid Cool said:


> remixedcat...
> 
> Agreed...Roku is how we stream our Netflix and Hulu.  Currently using the Roku 3...it was a nice jump from the original Roku1 we we're using.  It's pretty darn fast.
> 
> ...




I got a Roku 3 and a new Roku 1


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 8, 2014)

suraswami said:


> What is "Ooma"?



http://ooma.com/

We use it for our landline...

Best thing since sliced bread...

Doesn't need a pc connected to it like some of the other units, you don't 'have' to have a router to use it or if you have a router you can hook it up 'before' the router or to the router...and if you plug the Ooma into a phone jack....all of the jacks in the house are live, so it's not really much different than what Cox is using if they've hooked you up to their new Digital phone system....you're paying them for what you can get for free...and it is every bit as good.

I've set up quite a few of these for people...not a single complaint in the last three years.  Every one of them is happy with it.  Even my aunt who is using it with the wireless connector, she says her calls are still crystal clear...and frankly I had my doubts.  These older women can get on the phone and talk for an hour at a time...lots of throughput there....thought there might be a few dropoffs, but she's told me repeatedly it's been solid as a rock.

Every install I've done has been with a D-Link dir-655 router upgraded with 1.37 firmware.  Super stability...although, one household I'm currently working with we are using an ASUS RT-N66U/RT-N12 combination and having good success.  They have a large home, so the RT-N12 is the repeater.

LC

P.S.  Wanted to add...that if a person does purchase an Ooma...they'll have the best success with their new Ooma if they purchase Dect 6.0 phones with it...I usually recommend a  Panasonic base phone with a 12' handset cord added and at least a couple of satellite phones.


----------

